# testamento biologico



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

cazzo, come mi girano, guarda che porcata di legge sta venendo fuori...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












 è una vera indecenza, io devo essere lasciato libero di decidere certe cose, invece stanno normando nella direzione voluta da madre chiesa... che rabbia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.repubblica.it/2009/03/se...-2/senato-idratazione/senato-idratazione.html
http://www.repubblica.it/2009/03/sezioni/politica/biotestamento-2/stasera-voto/stasera-voto.html


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

so che non serve a niente da un punto di vista legale ma io ho scritto una dichiarazione che consegnerò stasera solo ed esclusivamente a mia madre. Voglio che si sappia che, nel caso di mia totale e definitiva incoscienza, io non voglio essere un vegetale.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> so che non serve a niente da un punto di vista legale ma io ho scritto una dichiarazione che consegnerò stasera solo ed esclusivamente a mia madre. Voglio che si sappia che, nel caso di mia totale e definitiva incoscienza, io non voglio essere un vegetale.


sappi che, con la legge che stanno approvando, quella tua dichiarazione sarà carta straccia.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

io ce l'ho nel portafoglio da un anno ma so che non serve a un cazzo.


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sappi che, con la legge che stanno approvando, quella tua dichiarazione sarà carta straccia.


lo so, ma voglio che sappiano che non sono d'accordo anche se non posso parlare


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

nn vedo altra strada che il referendum... poi il ruini di turno ci si metterà di traverso e fallirà... 

minchia, comincio a mettere i soldi da parte ora, se mai mi trovassi in certe situazioni voglio che i miei parenti mi portino all'estero, dove sarò-saranno liberi di decidere come farla finita...


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn vedo altra strada che il referendum... poi il ruini di turno ci si metterà di traverso e fallirà...
> 
> minchia, comincio a mettere i soldi da parte ora, se mai mi trovassi in certe situazioni voglio che i miei parenti mi portino all'estero, dove sarò-saranno liberi di decidere come farla finita...


 
io aspetto ancora un po' a risparmiare


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

scherzi a parte, io sono rimasta malissimo quando ho visto naufragare miseramente il referendum sulla procreazione assistita. Trovo vergognoso che ci si metta fuori dalle chiese a far propaganda


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> scherzi a parte, io sono rimasta malissimo quando ho visto naufragare miseramente il referendum sulla procreazione assistita. Trovo vergognoso che ci si metta fuori dalle chiese a far propaganda


no, trovo vergognoso che tutti i giorni in tutti i tg fosse dato spazio a ruini... la chiesa fa il suo lavoro, sono i mezzi di informazione che nn fanno il loro lavoro... in più aggiungi che da sempre il centrodx è ben 'radicato' con la chiesa...


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, trovo vergognoso che tutti i giorni in tutti i tg fosse dato spazio a ruini... la chiesa fa il suo lavoro, sono i mezzi di informazione che nn fanno il loro lavoro... in più aggiungi che da sempre il centrodx è ben 'radicato' con la chiesa...


tutte le estati io vado in vacanza in Francia e non ho MAI santito parlare della chiesa o del Papa....


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn vedo altra strada che il referendum... poi il ruini di turno ci si metterà di traverso e fallirà...
> 
> minchia, comincio a mettere i soldi da parte ora, se mai mi trovassi in certe situazioni voglio che i miei parenti mi portino all'estero, dove sarò-saranno liberi di decidere come farla finita...


TI SEGUO 
governo di merda


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

*Biotestamento, via libera al Senato
*

*Sì all'emendamento Udc: il medico potrà non attenersi alla dichiarazione anticipata di trattamento del paziente *


a questo punto auguro a tutti sti bastardi   e a chi ha votato , di avere un incidente stradale gravissimo , di restare come Eluana per almeno 25 anni su un letto , come vegetali.
Anzi no...gli auguro di essere coscienti di quel che gli succede ma di non potere comunicare niente e dover subire cure senza verbo profferire


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Biotestamento, via libera al Senato
> *
> 
> *Sì all'emendamento Udc: il medico potrà non attenersi alla dichiarazione anticipata di trattamento del paziente *
> ...




quoto, in laico silenzio.


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> TI SEGUO
> governo di merda


 Purtroppo la maggioranza degli italiani vota queste merde... poi magari, li trovi a lamentarsi. E' ora che la gente si prenda la responsabilità di quella cazzo di croce che mette sulla scheda.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Purtroppo la maggioranza degli italiani vota queste merde... poi magari, li trovi a lamentarsi. E' ora che la gente si prenda la responsabilità di quella cazzo di croce che mette sulla scheda.



altro che democrazia cristiana...
che merda...


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> altro che democrazia cristiana...
> che merda...


 Vero... io non ne posso più di quelli che si lamentano e poi continuano a votare i pezzi di merda. Ieri ad Anno Zero, questa rincoglionita di operaia sarda in cassa integrazione, l'ha detto chiaramente... "... _abbiamo votato chi ci hanno detto di votare, ed ora non mantengono le promesse_...".
Mi è partito un ombrello che mi fa ancora male il braccio...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Biotestamento, via libera al Senato
> *
> 
> *Sì all'emendamento Udc: il medico potrà non attenersi alla dichiarazione anticipata di trattamento del paziente *
> ...


stordita, è quello che avevo pubblicato io ieri... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq nn ti preoccupare, se loro si trovassero in situazioni come quella di eluana, un medico che stacca la spina lo trovano, eccome... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 speriamo nel referendum, ma nn mi faccio illusioni...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Vero... io non ne posso più di quelli che si lamentano e poi continuano a votare i pezzi di merda. Ieri ad Anno Zero, questa rincoglionita di operaia sarda in cassa integrazione, l'ha detto chiaramente... "... _abbiamo votato chi ci hanno detto di votare, ed ora non mantengono le promesse_...".
> Mi è partito un ombrello che mi fa ancora male il braccio...


perseverare è diabolico...
una poi che crede ancora alle promesse in politica merita il licenziamento..


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> *stordita, è quello che avevo pubblicato io ieri...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma commentavo infatti...


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perseverare è diabolico...
> una poi che crede ancora alle promesse in politica merita il licenziamento..








Il bello è che questa demente ha detto che si fidava di Putin, che aveva promesso al suo amico nano che l'Euroallumina (di proprietà di un magnate russo) non li avrebbe licenziati...
Cioè, questa si fidava delle promesse fatte da un criminale ex capo del KGB, al venditore di tappeti...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il bello è che questa demente ha detto che si fidava di Putin, che aveva promesso al suo amico nano che l'Euroallumina (di proprietà di un magnate russo) non li avrebbe licenziati...
> * Cioè, questa si fidava delle promesse fatte da un criminale ex capo del KGB, al venditore di tappeti...*


quel che han fatto la maggior parte degli italiani. E si meritano questo e altro..
ma gli altri cazzo? quelli che non li hanno votati? perchè devono pagare anche loro???
Ma vi pare possibile che questioni come quella del testamento biologico non debba essere votata con un referendum??
a me sembra di vivere su marte


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quel che han fatto la maggior parte degli italiani. E si meritano questo e altro..
> ma gli altri cazzo? quelli che non li hanno votati? perchè devono pagare anche loro???
> Ma vi pare possibile che questioni come quella del testamento biologico non debba essere votata con un referendum??
> a me sembra di vivere su marte


 Gli altri purtroppo se li devono tenere, perchè la democrazia prevede che comandi la maggioranza...

In ogni caso, spero che Napolitano non firmi subito la legge, che è palesemnte anticostituzionale.


----------



## brugola (27 Marzo 2009)

alla fine ci suicideremo tutti e diventeremo tutti assassini


----------



## Iago (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli altri purtroppo se li devono tenere, perchè la democrazia prevede che comandi la maggioranza...
> 
> *In ogni caso, spero che Napolitano non firmi subito la legge, che è palesemnte anticostituzionale.*



anch'io credo che non firmi...ormai l'imbonitore è troppo sgamato: sul piano casa tratta e ritratta, ieri a Pomigliano non so come non lo hanno ammazzato, e poi ha fatto quell'altra saggia affermazione sui parlamentari, e come al solito ABBIAMO FRAINTESO LE SUE PAROLE


----------



## lale75 (27 Marzo 2009)

Ma le avete sentite le sue esternazioni quand'era sul treno col cappellino da ferroviere? "Quando vado a Napoli tutti mi urlano Silvio Santo subito!" che testa di grandissimo caxxo...
Comunque anch'io ho pregato mio marito, se dovesse succedermi qualcosa, di portarmi a morire dignitosamente in un Paese civile...


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> anch'io credo che non firmi...*ormai l'imbonitore è troppo sgamato*: sul piano casa tratta e ritratta, ieri a Pomigliano non so come non lo hanno ammazzato, e poi ha fatto quell'altra saggia affermazione sui parlamentari, e come al solito ABBIAMO FRAINTESO LE SUE PAROLE


 In 15 anni gli italiani non l'hanno ancora capito e lo hanno rieletto per la terza volta... purtroppo non sono così ottimista come te, caro Iago...


----------



## Iago (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In 15 anni gli italiani non l'hanno ancora capito e lo hanno rieletto per la terza volta... purtroppo non sono così ottimista come te, caro Iago...


non sono ottimista, mi fido di Napolitano


...ieri ha acceso l'inceneritore di Acerra, che era praticamente finito e bloccato dalla magistratura...solo Berlusconi poteva superare il blocco dei giudici 

	
	
		
		
	


	





...poi vedremo...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Purtroppo la maggioranza degli italiani vota queste merde... poi magari, li trovi a lamentarsi. E' ora che la gente si prenda la responsabilità di quella cazzo di croce che mette sulla scheda.



secondo te Mm, se ne stanno rendendo conto?

secondo me no, perchè coloro che hanno votato berlusca hanno lo stesso spirito critico di ieri quando l'hanno votato.

spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> secondo te Mm, se ne stanno rendendo conto?
> 
> secondo me no, perchè coloro che hanno votato berlusca hanno lo stesso spirito critico di ieri quando l'hanno votato.
> 
> *spero di sbagliarmi*.


 Non ti sbagli purtroppo, micia...


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma le avete sentite le sue esternazioni quand'era sul treno col cappellino da ferroviere? "Quando vado a Napoli tutti mi urlano Silvio Santo subito!" che testa di grandissimo caxxo...
> Comunque anch'io ho pregato mio marito, se dovesse succedermi qualcosa, di portarmi a morire dignitosamente in un Paese civile...


si, è insopportabile..io anche come conoscente lo sbatterei almuro....è proprio una di quelle persone che non frequenterei MAI.

D'alema , considerato antipatico, e probabilmente lo è, ecco di un uomo cosi amica ci diventerei...- è anche vero che amiamo lo stesso tipo di letteratura- e forse questo pregiudica.ma non dice le pirlate quando parla,è serio.

indipendentemente dall'area politica nsomma riconosco lo spessore delllìuomo.

come pure Fini non mi dispiace affatto.

mastella ad es. è nartro che mi fa schifo.

Rutelli ho solo voglia di mandarcelo.

veltroni du palle quand parla.
vabbè...sto andando fuori tema


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non ti sbagli purtroppo, micia...



so' cassi allora..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (27 Marzo 2009)

in realtà siamo-siete andati fuori tema, se al governo ci fosse stato il centrosx l'ingerenza della chiesa e delle altre caste si sarebbe fatta sentire cmq.


----------



## Nobody (27 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> in realtà siamo-siete andati fuori tema, *se al governo ci fosse stato il centrosx l'ingerenza della chiesa e delle altre caste si sarebbe fatta sentire cmq*.


 Molto meno, però...


----------



## lale75 (27 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> in realtà siamo-siete andati fuori tema, se al governo ci fosse stato il centrosx l'ingerenza della chiesa e delle altre caste si sarebbe fatta sentire cmq.


 
Purtroppo hai ragione. In un Paese come questo in cui metà dell'elettorato è ancora DC la Chiesa la farà sempre da padrona destra o sinistra che governi.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Molto meno, però...


dici?


pensa a quel testa di ..rutelli che cz è diventato


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> 
> pensa a quel testa di ..rutelli che cz è diventato



veramente lo è sempre stato


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> veramente lo è sempre stato



quando era tra i verdi on lo immaginavo cosi..


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quando era tra i verdi on lo immaginavo cosi..


a me ha sempre fatto cagare


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me ha sempre fatto cagare



ecco...piu sveglia di me.


----------

